# BCV Asset Management



## Steve64 (Jun 28, 2016)

Has anyone heard anything good or bad about :

BCV Asset Management Inc.
1325 Kenaston Boulevard
Winnipeg, MB R3P 2P2

I'm considering moving my portfolio over but am concerned they are in based in Manitoba (I'm in Toronto).


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Never heard of them so I have no opinion one way or another. When they say they charge a separately managed account (sma) fee of up to 1.75%, do they provide a posted record of their actively managed results so you know what you might have earned with them over the past 9 years (since their inception)?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Steve64 said:


> Has anyone heard anything good or bad about :
> 
> BCV Asset Management Inc.
> 1325 Kenaston Boulevard
> ...



i haven't come across any positive or negative news but i believe you might be the party who is also inquiring about custodial service?

if BCV is offering discretionary asset management - they appear to be offering discretionary asset management - it's just about imperative that securities be kept at a professional 3rd party custodian. Usually there is a separate custodial fee. 

the asset management company should be the first to explain this feature fully.

onlyMO has come across a fee ranging up to 1.75%. This would be on the high side. Management & advisory services often start at 1% & then descend according to the size of the portfolio, while custodial services are roughly .50%.

steve are you sure you want to go there? it seems you are in toronto, heartland of more wealth managers than just about the entire ROC. Surely right there in the home 'hood you could have your pick of qualified advisors?

just glancing through the BCV website, i'm not finding anything inspirational. Nothing that could persuade a torontonian - with a banquet table of financial advisors immediately before him - to move his assets all the way to a firm he doesn't know in manitoba.

.


----------



## Janus (Oct 23, 2013)

I work in the industry and have never heard of them, for what it's worth. Doesn't mean they're bad though.


----------



## 327938 (Sep 25, 2016)

*BCV Asset Management info - a rising star!*

Hi,

I just came across this thread today and thought I'd offer some insight. In only a decade BCV now manages 1 billion in client assets and adhere to a proven value-banded dividend growth strategy. Two-thirds of the investment team worked at a competing firm locally and have branched off. The results are quite good and they would happily share those with those that are interested in becoming a client or advisors wanting to hire a PM for their clients. They manage assets for clients across Canada and visit various regions of Canada regularly so don't let proximity deter you from learning more about. They are very efficient and take pride in the high level of service provided to clients/advisors.

yes, I work at BCV.  

I'd be happy to discuss/meet -advisors/clients that are interested in our services. Fees vary depending on the services offered and are very competitive and transparent, as is performance which are two of the many benefits of the separately managed account structure (aka segregated accounts...not to be confused with segregated funds) vs. mutual funds or pools. Please message me for more info or visit our website bcvassetmanagement dot com

Yes, the assets are custodied at various custodians (client chooses)...and the fees are quite low actually.

Hope this helps. Please message me for more info. I'd like to help as many advisors and clients as possible for a long long while! Have a great day!

Happy investing!


----------

